# 2 Gallon Tank for School



## lifelonglego (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi,
I have just purchased and am setting up a tank for a school project on genetically engineered organisms. I want to show the class the similarities and differences between a Starfire Red Glo-Fish and a typical Zebra Danio. I have purchased Stability, Prime, and Clarity by Seachem for the first few days. I had to purchase the fish on Saturday, so they are currently in my 10 gallon hospital at home. Do you think it is possible to keep a 1.77 gallon tank running with two small zebra danios for the next 2 months? I have enough chemicals to keep it running for the rest of the school year, but I will bring the fish home before I have to resort to that.

So, bottom line, should I bother trying to keep it going, or should I save myself the hassle and bring them back after the presentation?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I honestly think you should bring them home after the presentation.the tank is just too small for those hyper active fish to be comfortable in.

The project sounds really neat though,good luck.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd bring them back after. No sense in killing the fish with a cycle and letting the students see it.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

As said they are active fish, and really need swimming space, even a 10 is really a bit small for them IMO. I also think you will find is that with only two the stronger one will pick on the weaker one making it stressed eventually to the point of death. They are schooling fish that pick on each other naturally but in a group of six or more it is spread out and balanced.

It sounds like a really interesting project. I hope it goes well.


----------



## lifelonglego (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the help everyone. I set up the tank succsessfully and the project was a grwat success. Fortunately, the prime and stability worked really well and I didn't have any problems cycling. The fish are now back in my 10 gallon tank at home, because I have April vacation next week.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

glad everything worked out!


----------

